# Travel expenses



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

I work nearly 700 KM from home. I get paid travel for the first time I go there and the last time I come back, inbetween I pay out of my own pocket.


A coworker told me I can write these travel expenses off. I looked on taxtips.ca and the CRA web site but I can't figure it out. Does anyone know how it works? I am not self employed I pull a job slip then goto work for 1-3 months.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Based on the limited info, I'm thinking you can't but maybe you co-worker knows something you've left out.

In any case, here's a link to the CRA requirments:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/...g/ddctns/lns206-236/229/slry/trvllng-eng.html


You can check it out or it might be easier to understand by going to the library and looking at a tax book for regular folks. Most will have a section, if not a full chapter on travel expenses.


Cheers


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Normally, when you are an employee, you can only claim as a tax-deductible expense travel that your employer requires you to undertake as part of your duties of employment. So travel home, vs. travel "for work," is usually not a deductible expense. 

Here is a link to the general CRA bulletin on travel expenses of employees: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tp/it522r/it522r-e.html

You will notice, if you read that bulletin, that there are A LOT of conditions with respect to deductible travel expenses. If you are really interested in following this up, I would recommend meeting with a chartered accountant to review your situation.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

One test that you may want to apply is this. Is it your decision to live 700KM from your work, or does your employer direct you to this location and insist that you pay your own travel? 

Also, if your employer pays one trip every three weeks or so, you may find it difficult to claim for those travel expenses that you incur outside of that policy.

Just beware....these types of expenses, ie auto, travel etc. are often subject to CRA desk audits when the reach a certain dollar limit or percentage of income. Desk audit simply means that you will get a nice letter asking you to send in your receipts. Often there are follow up questions. I have had two of these audits. Never an issue as I was within the guidelines. 

But it is human nature to become more liberal with claiming these expenses as each tax year passes without any questions from CRA. At some point the deductions grow to the point that a computer trigger is set off or you are unlucky enough to get 'selected' to a CRA project that targets specific deductions or types of income on tax returns. They pick an area, do the sample audit. If the results yield positive results, they expand the project to other areas of the country.


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

The way my job works is I look online at night, if there is a job I like I can take that job and be sent out to work. The job is usually in Fort Mac. I get paid to travel there and back but for the rest of my days off if I go home I don't get anything.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I believe that since you are choosing to go home, on your own time off, that you are responsible for costs. Your employer is not requiring that you go home on your days off- you could stay where you are if you wanted to.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

emperor said:


> The way my job works is I look online at night, if there is a job I like I can take that job and be sent out to work. The job is usually in Fort Mac. I get paid to travel there and back but for the rest of my days off if I go home I don't get anything.


That's normally how it works. I doubt there's any way to claim these on your taxes ... for your days off. Are you staying in a camp during working periods, or in Fort McMurray?


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

$532,508 of travel expenses in 3 years... Holy cow, is she a flight attendant?

Very annoyed on how our tax payer money is wasted.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2013/08/13/pol-wallin-audit-release-senate-report.html


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

My advice would be to seek professional tax advice. And I don't mean HR Block.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

MoreMiles said:


> $532,508 of travel expenses in 3 years... Holy cow, is she a flight attendant?
> Very annoyed on how our tax payer money is wasted.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2013/08/13/pol-wallin-audit-release-senate-report.html


There is evidence of fraud and attempted cover-up:


> On June 8, 2009, Sen. Pamela Wallin got on a plane in Ottawa and flew to Toronto, landing at 9:05 p.m.
> 
> The next day, she flew back to Ottawa, leaving just after lunch from Toronto's Pearson Airport.
> 
> ...


The article also points out that she changed her MS calendar to remove the convocation but a backup version showed it. Deloitte has done a thorough job it seems.
Sun News Story


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I think that Pamela Wallin's real home is her condo in Toronto. She appears to arrange her travel so that she gets home often.

It would be very interesting to back out the time that she spends in the summers on the lake in Sask. and come up with a number of days that she is actually prepared to work. Then do the percentages. My guess is that the Sask. percentage would drop like a rock. 

Her big issue appears to be that she lives in Toronto, she has to spend time in Sask., works in Ottawa but expects the luckless taxpayer not only to pick up her travel to Toronto but her meals and entertainment as well. It is shameful. Every time she opens her mouth her credibility decreases.

If she really was on directorship or university business she could repay the Government and then submit a travel claim with those organizations. But.....their stewardship and audit practices of expense dollars are probably much more rigourous than those of the Senate. 

And apparently our Prime Minister has gone on record as saying her expenses are 'in line' with others. Makes one wonder.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

fraser said:


> And apparently our Prime Minister has gone on record as saying her expenses are 'in line' with others. Makes one wonder.


I think he meant that they are in line like pigs at the trough. :tongue-new:


----------

